# 430ex ii with 5d mark iii



## wamsankas (Jul 13, 2012)

i have 175$ credit at crutch field burning a hole in my pocket. figured why not get a flash? would the 430ex ii be a suitable flash for a somewhat beginner photographer in the flash game? I will be using it basically for recreational purposes. all around photo stuff. also can the flash stay lit up as an external light for video? is this recommended?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 13, 2012)

wamsankas said:


> i have 175$ credit at crutch field burning a hole in my pocket. figured why not get a flash? would the 430ex ii be a suitable flash for a somewhat beginner photographer in the flash game? I will be using it basically for recreational purposes. all around photo stuff. also can the flash stay lit up as an external light for video? is this recommended?



Its a good flash to start on and later it can be a slave from a 580 EX. Its IR beam may not be enough to cover all the 61 AF points on the 5D3 though.


----------

